# new home needed in ny



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

I have to re-home two female gerbils. both are over a year old and very friendly. i saved them from a friend who had to many, and now i dont have the room for them. Both like to sit on my sholder and run around. 
Mango~ mostly white with some cream on her back
Avey~ light brown ish
i live in buffalo new york, and can drive about an 1hr if needed. 
any thoughts on how i can rehome them?
thanks


----------

